# Ellen Rohr says no to $99 drain cleaning



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.phcnews.com/content/down-loss-leaders


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Good article


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Haha! Im offering a $9.95 jet and camera. Phone has been ringing off the hook! Looking for subs!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I had an idiot sewer contractors wife ask me if I would rod and camera for half of 275.00. Not once-not ever.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Haha! Im offering a $9.95 jet and camera. Phone has been ringing off the hook! Looking for subs!


Sign me up. I'm sure I can make it up on volume.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ellen is one of my favorite go-to business mentors. She is also one of the elite business minds in our trade and that article is a perfect example of why. The quote worth re-quoting:

*"I used to have to be right about things. I’m over it. I have learned so much by releasing my attachment to what I know for sure.
-Ellen Rohr" *


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Will see what happens to these types of adds in the future.


----------

